# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Problema con enlaces a otros temas del foro.

## Mossy

Bien, espero que esto vaya aquí.
Pues nada, ya el título lo dice, no puedo acceder a los enlaces a otros temas de magiapotagia, me refiero, los que se dejan tipo "Prueba a pasarte por estos hilos y usa el buscador" y se dejan un par de enlaces, pues cuando cliko, me sale "Page not found". Lo primero que pensé es que se habría borrado el hilo, porque algunos son de temas que encontré en el buscador, y son algo antiguos, pero es posible que TODOS los enlaces a los que intento acceder me salga eso? Yo creo que no  :O11:

----------


## Pulgas

Pues qué mala suerte tienes.
Hay enlaces qeu desaparecieron (los más antiguos) y los hay que no.
El foro ha sufrido al menos dos migraciones. En cada cambio se pierden hilos.
Pero, para qeu salgamos de dudas, mira a ver los enlaces de este hilo (del 2007). http://www.magiapotagia.com/f17/para...la-magia-9717/ A mí me funcionan perfectamente.

----------


## Mossy

Pues este me funciona. Pero por ejemplo, el otro día, en un hilo reciente se había puesto un enlace, y yo le cliké y no me funcionaba, y a los demás sí. O.o

----------


## Adrian Gómez

A mi me pasa lo mismo, por lo regular me pasa con enlaces que dejaron en  hilos del 2006 o ya muy antiguos.

----------

